# no paper towels- how to??



## mistmama (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I haven't bought any paper towels since, oh, this spring?
We are doing fine without them for the most part. The two things that I haven't quite figured out how to do without paper towels:

draining bacon (or any fried food)
greasing a baking pan

these situations don't come up all that often and sometimes we'll have paper napkins left over from take-out meals that I can use, but we've reduced eating out as well... so not so many paper napkins here anymore. how do you do it?


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I use infant and preemie prefolds for kitchen rags and while I haven't tried this you could probably use a prefold to drain the grease and then just hand wash it in dishwashing liquid before you wash it in the washing machine, that way most of the grease would be gone. As far as greasing a baking pan, I just use my freshly washed hands,







:


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimibella* 
As far as greasing a baking pan, I just use my freshly washed hands,







:









:

Sorry, we don't do bacon, but I guess really clean rags would do the job.


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

I use the wax paper that a stick of butter was packaged in to grease pans for baking.









We're not bacon eaters, so I can't help there...


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

For greasing a pan I use a butter wrapper or my hands.
For draining fried food (like tofu and mushrooms) I put a dish towel on a plate. So far my house hasn't caught fire from putting oily things in the laundry.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

cheesecloth could work for the bacon.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

we have thin kitchen rags... they are basically towels, just thin and more holey and they work wonders for bacon, and they wash nicely in the kitchen sink, and hang dry


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

I keep a bag of cut up old, hold/threadbare t-shirts under the kitchen sink for icky jobs (cat puke, cleaning grease etc) that I dont care if they stain or in some cases toss out afterwards if so inclined. I figure this way I can milk one last use out of the t's before they hit the land fills. Good for you for going paper towel free!


----------



## canuckgal (May 5, 2004)

For greasing pans, I use a plastic baggie







: over my hand. As it were, I do reuse my baggies though, if they have stored something other than meat in them. There, I have justified myself!!!!!


----------



## MCsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

The wrapper the butter came in to grease the pan, some waxed paper, or my hand. It just depends.

I just set the bacon on a dish for a few minutes to let it get crispier and some fat to drip off. Yhen onto our plates, or if it is just me, I eat it right off that plate.


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

I just use the pages of the free weekly newspaper to drain the bacon on (we don't have it very often) They use non-toxic soy based inks -- only use the black and white pages not color.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I use the cheap flat diapers (or gerber prefolds) for the frying, spreading, etc.


----------



## mistmama (Apr 3, 2006)

fabulous ideas. i have quite a stack of kitchen rags, but maybe i'll go hunt through dh's old shirts for even more...
i expect i'll still buy a roll when my mother comes to visit (or she will







) but am really feeling good about reducing our use







thanks all!


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't use paper towels when I cook bacon because I bake it in the microwave. I have used a set up of a wire cooling rack over a baking sheet to drain grease from things as well as flour sack towels.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

to greese pans, my hand, or keep a piece of whatever, cheesecloth, brown paper sack, paper towel, cloth in the greese container and reuse it.

to drain things we set a wire cake rack over a plate or pan and let it drip.

my mom always used brown paper sacks to drain fried foods on, they make really nice fire starters if you have a woodstove.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Paper sacks for bacon and a basting brush for greasing a pan.


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

I drain all greasy foods, the grease that is, into a large can. when its filled I throw it out.

I don't have to grease a pan that often and when I do I use a stick of butter. I just fold down the wax paper a bit. I hold on to the paper part and rub on the butter. Then I just fold the paper back over the unused portion.


----------

